# ford 2600 with Model 68 standard loader?



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I could use some more advice. I finally bought a tractor. It was a Ford 2600. I also bought a loader (separately, from a different person), a Model 19-117 (model 68 standard loader). I was operating under the hope that the loader could fit onto the tractor without too much cost or hassle, since the 2600 isn't too different from the jubilee the loader was said to have come off of. One problem, though, is that I really wanted the bucket to have hydraulic control, rather than just a trip bucket. So what I need to know is how much work and cost will it be for me to get the loader to fit the 2600 and also to make the tractor and loader have additional hydraulic pump/valves/cylindars or whatever it needs to do what I want? If anyone from the western side of Michigan has any suggestion on who to take it to that would be great too.
Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Your 3 cylinder Ford is 2" maybe 3" wider than a Jube or Hundred series.
I don't know exactly what your loader looks like but would bet it will be a bit narrow for for your tractor. Of course with a torch and welder anything is possible but the width plus the issue of it being a trip bucket makes me say I would sell it and buy one that was made for your tractor.
You will likely be money ahead in the long run.
There happens to be a Ford 772 loader advertised on Minneapolis craigslist that is the correct model your 2600.
Not my ad, no affiliation.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4933568939.html


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, ultradog. Unfortunately I don't have the money to buy the loader in Minnesota or any way to get it back to the Grand Rapids area. I will probably have to have it cut and welded if it doesn't fit. I've been told that the model 68 standards fits lots of tractor models, but nobody says specifically what models or if that included the 2600. Any idea where I can go to find that out?
Jim


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

CNH does still show parts diagrams for that loader.
You can find them here:
http://partstore.agriculture.newhol...lters/parts-search.html#epc::mr60919ag5617144

It does say they were sold from 1956 - 1961 so they were definately for the Hundreds and will likely be narrow.

By the way, What are you going to use the tractor for?
Is it primarily going to be used for loader work?
If so, have at it and put one on.
But remember that a loader will make a dreadnaught out of your otherwise nimble little tractor.
It will be cumbersome, heavy, overly long, harder to steer and require you to add sigificant ballast to the rear tires just to do anything with it.
I would love to have a loader tractor someday. But It would have to be a tractor that did little else.
For your average mowing, plowing, discing and the like I wouldn't want a loader on.
Because of that I have gotten by just fine with a boom pole, reversible rear scoop and back blade for 15 years - all of which are easy to put on and take off the 3 point.
The few times I really needed a loader I just rented a Bobcat for a day.
But it's your tractor, your call.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, I never really thought about what I would be losing out on in trade for gaining a loader. I guess I should have. It will be used for a hunting property (food plots and grading two tracks and brush hogging, etc. Another factor is that I would love to have the hydraulic options on it to be able to get a mini back hoe attachment at some point in the future as well. I know the model 68 standard was sort of designed so that you could put it on and take it off pretty easily by driving up into it, but of course that only works if it is a fit for the tractor. I'd love to hear more from anyone who has a thought on this before I make a decision on what to do.
Jim


----------

